# CD Drive door is automatically coming out...



## alanpaladka (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear Friend,

I've noticed that my Combo Drive door is coming out automatically. Even if I close it, it comes out immediately. I have to close it 10 or 15 times to stop it temperorily. Is there any solution for this?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you put in the CD correctly???
Try updating the firmware,check whether all connections to CD drive are secure.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

@alanpaladka

Tell me thats not a SAMSUNG drive   if yes, then  its a common problem... !!!


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes. Thats SAMSUNG Drive. Got 3 years ago from a DIGIT OFFER


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

time to replace it wid a non samsung drive! there's a long history of this problem wid samsung drives.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 14, 2007)

please urgently go to BAZAAR section...put it on sale and buy a new NON-SAMSUNG one


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

you think ppl will buy it if he puts it for sale in the bazaar section of THIS forum??!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 14, 2007)

Haha.. Btw just get a new 1.. Just 1.6k these days.. Get a sony dru 835a


----------



## qadirahmed (Sep 14, 2007)

i was also face the same one..... but still im using the same drive without any problem...... since 1 and half year.........

one of my frnd had said it was due to virus..... i used a good virus removal and solved that problem.... try it i dont know it will help u or not......

just remove the connection to use ur pc without any trouble......


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

He he he.... this is a cool problem.... i had this prob.... i thought it was a virus... but after searching through the net i replaced it with SONY


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

try firmware update


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

New Samsung drives.... with some TM like OctoEdge.... is OK... i've a COMBO its... rocks!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

i have octoedge too it doesent have that problem though


----------



## Bigtech (Sep 14, 2007)

I was also having a similar problem with a samsung drive .I opened it and cleaned all it components and it was allcorrect again and also don't forget to apply white grease in right areas.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^Grease???In CD drives??please elaborate... 


			
				entrana said:
			
		

> try firmware update



Yup,You should do a firmware update before buying a new one.


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 14, 2007)

Try keeping a cd in the drive at all times.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> New Samsung drives.... with some TM like OctoEdge.... is OK... i've a COMBO its... rocks!!


toshiba-samsung octoedge dvd-writer FTW!!!


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm very much sure that its not because of Virus problem. I'll try the firmware update.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Sep 15, 2007)

Even my digit samsung has the same problem 

Never worry dude


----------



## ilugd (Sep 15, 2007)

oh, that is actually a feature in samsung drives. Keeps your system cool by providing more ventilation.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

^is it a Joke?Namba mudiyella!iisappa kaappathungA!

toshiba-samsung octoedge drives works fine talaiva!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

joke thaan pa. kavalai padathey. unnode bhakkiyam nallathayirukku samsung drive sariya velay seyyuthunna. Evvalavu palasu athu?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

^puthooose ayya!new octoedge dvd writer SH-S182F.times are changing alas!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 16, 2007)

oru varusham kaluchi parpoma?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

^kandippaa!


----------



## Naren Parker (Sep 17, 2007)

Ho..ho..ho...b4 tryin all those do urself a favor and check whether the area around the disc tray is clean and free from dust nd grime...if not clean it and if possible open up the drive and clean the rollers and guides of the tray...I think this prob is because some dirt is preventing the drive tray from closing correctly and hence keeps popping out often.!


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 18, 2007)

I've updated the firmware. But same problem still exists!


----------

